# riding a zebra! :D



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I SO want to ride that zebra in an A rated show!!! Tidy little jumper too.


----------



## ArabianLover2456 (Oct 5, 2010)

i know right! he was so sweet!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

That is AMAZING! So much for the belief that zebra's are wild and borderline untrainable! I knew we were making progress in training them for things like circus events, I didn't realize you could just have one as a pet like you could a normal domestic horse!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

That is so cute. I want a zebra.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Zebra's actually are wild, that's were they belong, but just like horses, if trained right, they can become really good rides. :wink: 

My friend has a 10 year old zebra that I ride every now and then... She found him abandoned at the side of the rode as a colt, they think he fell out of a transportation truck that had gone by earlier in the day with his herd, and it hadn't been noticed. Poor guy :-(

But he's happy, he's a cute little mover, and she wanted to show him, but here with all the illness's going around lately it hasn't been allowed yet.

Also (and I don't know if it's the same over there as it is here, so I apologise if it doesn't apply), you actually aren't allowed to kind of just own one, you need to alert a national park office, and inform them of the zebra, and your intent to keep it as a riding animal/pet, and they come out and check your facilities and things like that, and there's a hang of a lot of paperwork to fill in :lol:

But I think they are awesome to ride, and if I could, I'd get one. It's cute.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Zebra's actually are wild, that's were they belong, but just like horses, if trained right, they can become really good rides. :wink:
> 
> My friend has a 10 year old zebra that I ride every now and then... She found him abandoned at the side of the rode as a colt, they think he fell out of a transportation truck that had gone by earlier in the day with his herd, and it hadn't been noticed. Poor guy :-(
> 
> ...


There is one "breed" of zebra that is legal in the state of florida with out a licence. I toured a farm that had one. My parents were going down the road about a month ago and they saw some out in a large pasture with some belted cattle. I've been by several times and still havent seen the zebra, I've seen the cows though. It's ok though. I'm still the only one that has seen the buffalo around the corner from us.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, there's a lady around the corner from my school that owns a pure Siberian wolf... and no one believes me!!!

Are you sure the owner of the zebra doesn't have a permit? You never kow actually... If not, then that's awesome; can you buy me one and ship it over? Lol :lol:


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Lol, there's a lady around the corner from my school that owns a pure Siberian wolf... and no one believes me!!!
> 
> Are you sure the owner of the zebra doesn't have a permit? You never kow actually... If not, then that's awesome; can you buy me one and ship it over? Lol :lol:


posative. I asked her, then went home and did my own resurch.  

I own a wolf hybred. best dog EVER! lol. He is very smart. he costs us a lot of money though. We have to pay $500 every year to keep a hybred tag on him. He is 2nd generation though so he isn't as wild as some others.

here is a pic of him with my Jack. He is 11, and has cancer. We found it to lait so now he is just living out the rest of his life in the airconditioner. 

On and no mater how much I brush him he still looks scruffy. :lol:


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh he's beautiful! I'm so sorry about his cancer!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

LoveStory10 said:


> Oh he's beautiful! I'm so sorry about his cancer!


aww thanks. I've had him since I was 7 so it's gona be hard when he goes.


----------

